# Creative Identification Marks?



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Just curious about how you mark your balls. For tournaments that I play a Titleist in, I dot both the 'I's in Titleist. But, I've recently fallen in love with the Nike One Platinum, so that won't work anymore. So, do you have any creative ideas for ball marking? Also, do you have any superstitions or preferences as to the number on your ball?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

No superstitions, I just try to be consistent. 

Either side of _TITLEIST_ I put a red dot, something simple but easily identifiable.

I see some people draw a straight line over their ball to line their putts up with, never tried it, tends to make the ball look fugly.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

<--------- Usually something like the little guy over there..


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I put 2 blue dots on either side of the logo and 2 red dots centered above and below the logo.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I usually either put my initials on the ball...or I fill in three dimples into a triangle like this *.*
*.* *.*


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I usually either put my initials on the ball...or I fill in three dimples into a triangle...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> I usually either put my initials on the ball...or I fill in three dimples into a triangle...


It's been a few months since my last geometry class, but something tells me that's not a triangle.......


----------

